# TV and Child rearing



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

My husband and regularly watch a few weekly shows, sitcoms and other dramas. I am amazed at how children characters are treated. 

For example, on SMILF, the child of the main character can't find his stuffed toy which the mother claims brings him stability or something like that. The mother is staying at a friend's place and the friend tells her that he father is coming in an hour and she wants the living room straightened up. The mother continued to make finding the stuffed toy a priority 1) over the friend's needs and 2) in her home.

On Blackish, the youngest daughter gets her period for the first time. But before that is revealed, she says a few smart aleky things to her parents while they look on in surprise.

Parents, does this look similar to you in either the way you parent or with your other friends who have children. I guess I was born in a generation too soon.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

By and large everything is exaggerated to the fullest extent in sitcoms. They do it for laughs.


----------



## KM87 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ugh yes, the behavior of children on many TV shows is disturbing. I almost can't watch sitcoms because of it, and I certainly don't allow my children to view them.

Perhaps the circles I find myself in are not "normal" but, thankfully, the portrayal of sitcom family/children/parenting behavior is ridiculous and not at all what I encounter more often than not.

However, I am a teacher and interact with many more children than what some do, and I have seen a few parent/child interactions (or lack thereof) that make me cringe. But I try to remind myself that I do not know their entire story, so I have no business making judgements based on isolated incidents.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Reason I still love old sitcoms from the 1950s-80s...... things were different.

Families could watch it. If I have children, that will be a staple.....


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

The 50s...

A couple years ago we ran into an issue with a very specific DVD that would not play properly in one of our products. It was one from:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/F_Troop

Good thing HR is in a different floor .


----------

